# RAILROAD MODEL CRAFTSMEN



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I received for my Birthday ( different post) a set of 12 magazines from 1952 of Railroad Model Craftsmen. It appears that this is a HO orientated Magazine. In the magazines are plans for some great buildings.

It appears the dimensions for the buildings are for 1:1

I think I can enter the measurements into the scale calculator and adjust them to 1:29 scale.

Is anyone know anything about this magazine?

Am I right in my thinking?

Are the dimensions for 1:1 buildings.?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

RMC is still around, I picked up a copy a couple months ago, usually the plans were printed at scale, usually HO, so you could scale right off the magazine. Converting to 1/29 could be done on a xerox machine if you know what the enlargement ratio is. Sorry I dont konw what that would be.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Enlarge HO plans by 300% to get 1:29...the ratio between the scales is 3:1. If the dimensions on the plans are 1:1 just divide everything by 29 to get your scale dimension. Hope that helps!


----------

